# Most overrated video games?



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Please don't be another thread about this *crosses fingers*


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd say Battlefield, Halo, COD, maybe Bioshock


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

CoD after the 1st modern warfare.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Any shooter except Bioshock.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm playing Persona 3 right now and find it highly overrated. That's not to say I don't enjoy it, but it's such a tedious, repetitive game and apparently even after investing 35 hours into it, I'm supposedly only a third of the way through it. It's ridiculous because I maybe only enjoyed 10 hours of that time, if even that. It's kind of nice when the plot decides to show up and develop, but even it doesn't want to be involved most of the time.

I certainly understand the appeal, but I think Persona 5 can improve on this formula immensely and make a much better game out of it. Haven't played Persona 4 yet, so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Farcry 3


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Madden. 

Ever since EA essentially got a monopoly to create NFL football games there has been next to no meaningful innovation. EA having this monopoly allows them to go year to year repackaging essentially the same game without having to compete and make worthwhile innovations. It's maddening (no pun intended) to have to pay $60 year after year for what is basically the same game, but you do it to get the updated rosters.

To this day, the best NFL game ever made was NFL 2K5 the last time another company besides EA got to make a console NFL game. I don't think it is a coincidence that the innovation and incentive to do new and exciting things died down once EA got that monopoly. As a result Madden is still financially successful in spite of itself.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Probably Portal. I've had it on steam for close to a year now and I still see no reason to finish it.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Pretty much agree with every game in here so far especially Bioshock Infinite and COD (outside of Persona, only because i've never really gotten into the series in the first place).. 
My additions: 
-FFXIII and all of it's deriviatives
-Skyrim.. If this was a standalone, i wouldn't be saying this. But as an addition to the Elderscrolls series.... Wtf happened?
-Splinter Cell
-Dishonored


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Cronos said:


> Bioshock Infinite.


I've been hearing loads of backlash on Bio Infinite of late and I'm wondering if it's because it's one of those games that just seem great in the moment but don't hold up well after even a few months of releases.

I'm so bored of FPSes in general though, I don't even care to try it.


CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm playing Persona 3 right now and find it highly overrated. That's not to say I don't enjoy it, but it's such a tedious, repetitive game and apparently even after investing 35 hours into it, I'm supposedly only a third of the way through it. It's ridiculous because I maybe only enjoyed 10 hours of that time, if even that. It's kind of nice when the plot decides to show up and develop, but even it doesn't want to be involved most of the time.
> 
> I certainly understand the appeal, but I think Persona 5 can improve on this formula immensely and make a much better game out of it. Haven't played Persona 4 yet, so I can't comment on that one.


The style of Persona 3 surely isn't for everyone. I can definitely say that even thought I've grown to be a huge fan of it.

Add that to the fact that it feels _insanely_ long (especially the first playthrough) then I can 100% see how some people can feel that it's overrated.

It's not a classic in the traditional sense JRPG wise, but that's probably why I liked it so much. (plays much better on NG+ with all the grinding imo). But had I not been a fan of Japanese games in particular in the first place, I'd probably feel completely different about it. Who knows.


Kiba said:


> Pretty much agree with every game in here so far especially Bioshock Infinite and COD (outside of Persona, only because i've never really gotten into the series in the first place)..
> My additions:
> -FFXIII and all of it's deriviatives
> -Skyrim.. If this was a standalone, i wouldn't be saying this. But as an addition to the Elderscrolls series.... Wtf happened?
> ...


I highly doubt that FFXIII was highly rated by most other than it's soundtrack. The fact that Lightning Returns ended up selling like crap tells you all you need to know about that one.

But agreed on Splinter Cell. Massively overhyped probably because it was originally considered by fanboys to be competing with Metal Gear as an Xbox exclusive before Splinter Cell was eventually ported to PS2.

Now it's probably one more failed sales projection to being done.

I have no idea why people raved over Conviction like they did. The last great one was Chaos Theory and that close to a decade ago.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Call of Duty :/


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> The batman games Arkham Asylum and Arkham City. I don't think I've played another series that's so boring yet so highly rated.


I agree 100%


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I really like Dishonored and the Batman games. :/


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Another noteworthy franchise to bring up is Uncharted. I don't think I've ever witnessed a series with writing as mediocre as this getting so much underserved praise for the quality of its writing. The gameplay is nothing special either since it's basically a dime a dozen cover based shooter that's been done better in other places. I doubt anybody would care about the series if its production values weren't top notch.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

League of Legends


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Call of Duty mutiplayer. 

OMG Everybody else loves it, I think it's unplayable ****. Maybe I just suck at it but the point is that it's not fun. At all.

Also, The Legend of Zelda Link's Awakening. Oh, and Sonic Generations.


----------



## gow1993 (Feb 2, 2014)

Little big planet series
I think its gameplay is really annoying and i cant find whats especial about this game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Final Fantasy X
Resident Evil 4
Bioshock Infinite
Skyrim


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

World OF warcrafT :yes


----------



## shirshu (Apr 10, 2014)

Call of duty


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Final Fantasy X*
> Resident Evil 4
> Bioshock Infinite
> Skyrim


I had such fond memories of FFX and i just got the HD collection last week and was totally stoked... And now that i'm re-playing it, i can't for the life of me see why i loved this game so much.. And on this flipside.... I remember everyone hating on FFXII, and i thought it was one of the most fleshed out final fantasys with by far the most enjoyable side content in awhile. It's story was ***, but everything else about the game was pristine.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this thread used to exist, but I can't find it :con

Crysis 2 (the combat was underwhelming. Nano suit :no)
Payday 2 (too hideous and underdeveloped to love)

I agree with others here on Bioshock Infinite. Infinite was definitely the weakest in the series, for me. I disliked the ending, the whole game felt pointless. I also didn't appreciate the respawning feature from Bioshock 2. I felt the respawning was a poor and conspicuous compensation for some of the game's poor gameplay design and subtracted from the story.

I agree about Skyrim, but not because of my impressions on the Elder Scrolls franchise as a whole. I really loved Skyrim, initially, but the constant loading screens and shallow combat quickly detracted from that love.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Madden, NBA 2K, Call of Duty, Grand Theft Auto, FIFA, and Assassin's Creed (Love it but still).


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I agree with some of the others that Bioshock Infinite was my least favorite in the series, and even though I really enjoyed the first one, I don't consider it groundbreaking like many seem too. I don't think the Legend of Zelda series is overrated, because I can understand why it is loved dearly by so many, but I personally have not been able to finish any of the 3D games, after losing interest midway through. I'm a fan of the original, and A Link to the Past, but I didn't love the others like I thought I would.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Zone said:


> I'm pretty sure this thread used to exist, but I can't find it :con


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-were-good-but-sucked-when-you-played-232587/

similar


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll agree with Final Fantasy X. Even though I enjoyed playing that game long ago the story is trash. Holes big enough to drive semis through.

So many people defend that game's story. They get so emotional over it...


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 28, 2014)

The first Halo. I remember people going on and on about how awesome the game is, and how different it is from all of the other FPS of that time, but when I got around into actually playing it, I wasn't too impressed. I thought it played like any other FPS but with fancier guns. I haven't really cared for Halo since.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-were-good-but-sucked-when-you-played-232587/
> 
> similar


Yeah, that's the one I was thinking of. Good catch.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

Call of duty is popular because it's quick, easy to pick up, and addictive. I don't think it's overrated, but it seems to be extremely popular especially among people who don't really play any other games (so not real gamers). 

I don't really know if they are overrated, but for me all of these "new super mario bros" games are just so repetitive. Same crap every time. The original DS game was fun but after that they just kept pumping out carbon copies.


----------



## gow1993 (Feb 2, 2014)

I forgot to mention halo
Specially its multiplayer


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Your favorite game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

minimized said:


> I'll agree with Final Fantasy X. Even though I enjoyed playing that game long ago the story is trash. Holes big enough to drive semis through.
> 
> So many people defend that game's story. They get so emotional over it...


The only reason I defend the game's story is because people who bring up these massive, gaping plot holes never bother to explain what they actually are. If you can't explain your reasoning, then don't bring it up. I personally never noticed them, so I never understood what the big deal with them was. It's not like Final Fantasy games have well-written plots to begin with.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The only reason I defend the game's story is because people who bring up these massive, gaping plot holes never bother to explain what they actually are. If you can't explain your reasoning, then don't bring it up. I personally never noticed them, so I never understood what the big deal with them was. It's not like Final Fantasy games have well-written plots to begin with.


I think The Spoony One explained it pretty well. One thing I remember was the whole religion concept. Their religion all sort of... collapsed and it was like, ok. They just sort of accepted it, no question.

Plus the painfully awkward and sometimes dumb characters. I really hate Tidus. Almost as much as Vaan.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

minimized said:


> I think The Spoony One explained it pretty well. One thing I remember was the whole religion concept. Their religion all sort of... collapsed and it was like, ok. They just sort of accepted it, no question.
> 
> Plus the painfully awkward and sometimes dumb characters. I really hate Tidus. Almost as much as Vaan.


I wouldn't go by what he has to say. That's a guy who has a seething hatred for the game for no reason, and a lot of his supposed plot holes come from him not understanding the plot. I saw his review and some of the stuff he brought up was explained in the story. He's just someone that exaggerates for comedy.

The religion of Spira didn't just "collapse" for no reason. Arguably, it didn't collapse at all and was still intact by the end of the game. FFX-2 even shows that some people in Spira still believe in Yevon's ways and believed Machina wasn't the right path forward. I remember at least one NPC saying that. I can't speak for all of Spira, but I'm pretty sure most of them weren't really aware of what was going on. As far as the main party was concerned, the only one who was a devout follower of Yevon was Wakka, and even that was mostly because his brother died fighting Sin using Machina. They never accepted Yevon's collapse; They turned against it because Yevon's corruption was exposed to them. I don't even believe that Yevon was evil in the first place. Their goal was to give people hope that one day Sin would be gone forever, but they believed that Sin could never be destroyed, regardless of how much they atoned. It's hard to say if what they did was right or wrong, but it's what they believed in.

I just don't see how that's a plot hole. It made perfect sense to me. I'm not really an ultra FFX fanboy or anything, but the story and characters never jumped out as anything that was really bad about the game to me.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

They've probably already been mentioned, but I'll throw them in anyway:

Assassin's Creed: It's just the same rehashed game over and over again every single year. The series peaked with the second game, but everything after that is basically just the same game set in different cities/eras and with slightly different features.

Call of Duty: Pretty much for the same reason as above; it's just another mediocre annual game that is never much different from the previous title.

Uncharted (and to a lesser extent, The Last of Us): Nice graphics and cinematics, generic gameplay, story and characters. Not much else to say about the series really, while I admittedly did enjoy the Uncharted games, they're no where near the 9/10 or 10/10 scores that most reviewers give them.

Final Fantasy: I'm not a fan of JRPGs in general aside from Pokemon and Shin Megami Tensei, but FF is one of the most boring game series that I've ever had the displeasure of playing. I could be here all day discussing what I don't like about it, and just mentioning it has probably already made me pretty unpopular anyway, lol.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's my list:

Tales of Symphonia

Also the Call of Duty's are not overrated. MW1 and MW2 are multiplayer masterpieces to me. Check my gamer cred if yoo dar


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2. And for that matter, (Ultimate) Marvel vs. Capcom 3. They're fun, but man, they're not the end-all-beat-all of fighting games.

Love God of War series, but yea, 1 through 3, mainly. 

It's weird, I chose games I liked. Ah well. Overrated is an opinion. Isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I want to say The Last Of Us but I feel I'm the only person in the world who thought it was rather quite dull and dragged on and I never got the appeal, probably not the most overrated ever..but felt incredibly hyped up getting 10/10 everywhere...I mean it was "alright"..but :|

But aside from that the obvious choice would be Call of Duty, I can't comprehend how they have managed to milk the **** out of that franchise so much, I used to enjoy the earlier ones when they were set in WW2, even when they Started to go "modern" it was sort of refreshing as WW2 had been done quite a lot with Medal of Honor and such..but jesus christ, they keep pumping them out every other year, the same rehashed **** and all the kids are going nuts for it.

Actually while I'm on a mini rant, I cant understand how Final Fantasy 13 lasted so long with the sequels, what a load of linear overhyped toss that was, FF died at X


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

anomnomnom said:


> I want to say The Last Of Us but I feel I'm the only person in the world who thought it was rather quite dull and dragged on and I never got the appeal, probably not the most overrated ever..but felt incredibly hyped up getting 10/10 everywhere...I mean it was "alright"..but :|


It makes perfect sense to not be in love with TLOU, not everyone would find the art equally appealing... and TLOU's art was what made it so special. Personally, the gameplay did become tedious towards the ending.

More than the Single Player, I feel the Multiplayer is a tad bit overrated. I wouldn't agree with anyone saying it's "The best multiplayer ever conceived" :no
It's amazing how much concept and art design can complement core gameplay.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Arkiasis said:


> League of Legends


You're right, to be honest... :teeth
But that being said, that game is competitively addicting...

Other overrated games imo... pretty much every shooter I've ever played, and most open world games. Not saying I don't like them either; but they are usually overrated.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hotline Miami. 

Boring, frustrating, and ugly even for retro.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

anomnomnom said:


> Actually while I'm on a mini rant, I cant understand how Final Fantasy 13 lasted so long with the sequels, what a load of linear overhyped toss that was, FF died at X


Didn't die for me. The battle systems just got way more fun. The stories continued to be overhyped and pretentious, which is fine by me because I couldn't care less about the story.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> Hotline Miami.
> 
> Boring, frustrating, and ugly even for retro.


OMG, you didn't.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really think any video game is overrated, because obviously people are really enjoying it.. I suppose if people were referring to something that's just like something else as 'the most unique thing ever' that would be overselling it.. But generally nah. There are popular games that I'm not fond of like any COD game but meh.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't really think any video game is overrated, because obviously people are really enjoying it.. I suppose if people were referring to something that's just like something else as 'the most unique thing ever' that would be overselling it.. But generally nah. There are popular games that I'm not fond of like any COD game but meh.


That's true. Overrated is an overused term nowadays that people, myself included, throw out way too much. Pretty much every game is overrated at one point or another because there's always something to criticize in a game and there are always going to be people who ignore those faults or claim they don't exist, therefore making something overrated.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Zone said:


> OMG, you didn't.


:lol I still have not played Hotline Miami, but I really want to. Your profile picture/gif always reminds me I need to get on that soon.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't really think any video game is overrated, because obviously people are really enjoying it.. I suppose if people were referring to something that's just like something else as 'the most unique thing ever' that would be overselling it.. But generally nah. There are popular games that *I'm not fond of like any COD game* but meh.


This was going to be my response to the thread. To be fair, I don't own any of them, but pretty much every time I ever want to play a multiplayer game at a classmate's place, they pull out some COD game. I don't really see the appeal....it seems rather bland and tedious. I get bored after playing it for even a few minutes.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Assassin's Crap


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

andreiuca said:


> Assassin's Crap


*evil eye*

Super Meat Boy

nfl 2k5

99% of FPS's on console before 360/ps3 (halo's the 1%)


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

GOURANGA said:


> Grand Theft Auto V


Agreed. Still enjoyed it but taking out vigilante cop missions and putting in Yoga instead? :no


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

Any Call of Duty after World at War, Halo after 2, Assassin's Creed, Madden, Resident Evil after 4, and the Forza series.


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

Resident Evil 4.


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

Skyrim.


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Call of Duty. Nowadays when I look at the game it's so ugly.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Oo, another one - Kingdom Hearts 2. It's been a while since I played it but I remember most of the boss fights consisted of pressing the Triangle button, Sora does a bunch of awesome parkour stunts, rinse & repeat.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> :lol I still have not played Hotline Miami, but I really want to. Your profile picture/gif always reminds me I need to get on that soon.


 I'm glad you noticed. When you do play, I hope you enjoy it...

or else me and you got beef :lol


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Rickets said:


> Agreed. Still enjoyed it but taking out vigilante cop missions and putting in Yoga instead? :no


I usually _LOVE_ the Grand Theft Auto games! But honestly I was disappointed with the latest entry in the franchise, GTA V... The mechanics feel so dated, and there is plenty of detail but most of it doesn't matter much which makes the game get boring quick, a ton of detail that really in the end serves no purpose... don't even get me started about the online... It's irritating to hear and see all the praise this game has been receiving... Overall it's not the worst thing I've ever played, but I was disappointed to see how the game turned out... No wonder Rockstar were so secretive during the games development. _SMOKE & MIRRORS_ -_-


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

DayZ

Didn't see anyone mention that one yet.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

GOURANGA said:


> DayZ
> 
> Didn't see anyone mention that one yet.


Oh god........... that game is a 2/10 for me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I got bored of Dark Souls 1 and 2 pretty quickly. Also the Witcher series.


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

rust


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

League of Legends


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Skyrim - All the wonderful graphics in the world couldn't make the quests in this game smart or unpredictable nor the writing more unique

As a side note, is there an underrated games section yet?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonic the Hedgehog. All of them.


----------



## mp25 (Aug 28, 2013)

Super Mario Galaxy. While it was innovative with good graphics, it was just pretty boring for me. Nothing compared to 64 or Sunshine. It really makes me skeptical of 3D land and 3D World. 

I'm surprised to see all the Bioshock Infinite and Uncharted responses though, those games really blew me away, even if Infinite wasn't as good as the original.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Final Fantasy X
> Resident Evil 4
> Bioshock Infinite
> Skyrim





minimized said:


> I'll agree with Final Fantasy X. Even though I enjoyed playing that game long ago the story is trash. Holes big enough to drive semis through.
> 
> So many people defend that game's story. They get so emotional over it...


Wow. I always thought that I was the only one. It was an ok game with good gameplay and graphics, but I didn't care for the storyline. I never understood how people ranked it up there with the best of the series; I much preferred 4, 6, and 7, even as ancient as they are. It also was the FF that convinced me that I didn't like the direction they were taking with the series... I loved how dark and mature some of the older entries were, yet 10 was clearly geared more towards teenagers.


----------



## ddkshah (Apr 16, 2014)

league of legends, and titanfall are on top of my list.


----------



## ddkshah (Apr 16, 2014)

ddkshah said:


> league of legends, and titanfall are on top of my list.


oh yea and any and all former playstation exclusives that got xboxified like metal gear solid, final fantasy, crash of the titans poor Crash Bandicoot :'(, resident evil, etc... case in point to cater to the casual xbox crowd these games went through some terrible installments after coming to xbox.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Is it just me who never understood the hype with Mario back in the days? Everyone had them on NES and loved them. I barely enjoyed any of them; found them really mediocre, and the fact that you're a random dude with a mustache jumping on random animals was such a turn off. I was into boyish stuff, you know! Robots, lasers, guns, ninjas... not that!!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

andreiuca said:


> Is it just me who never understood the hype with Mario back in the days? Everyone had them on NES and loved them. I barely enjoyed any of them; found them really mediocre, and the fact that you're a random dude with a mustache jumping on random animals was such a turn off. I was into boyish stuff, you know! Robots, lasers, guns, ninjas... not that!!


You know, that is a good point. Mario has to be the most overrated franchise in the history of gaming. I mean, he's an insulting stereotype of Italians, along with his brother Luigi, and he's just a damned plumber. How boring is playing as a plumber. :mum Haha!


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Heh, "Overhyped" video game threads always end up just being a list of every popular game released in the last few years. 

Anyway, I suppose my big one would be Call of Duty (shocker, I know). Also, GTA4 was pretty bland in a lot of areas IMO. There are other games that I didn't enjoy as much, but I can still see why they were popular and hyped. Me not liking a popular game doesn't immediately qualify it as over-hyped in my mind.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Saints Row: The Third...


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

All the Grand Theft Auto games.
Call of Duty
I like Skyrim, but I may have to include it here too
Portal


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> All the Grand Theft Auto games.


Are you SURE you played GTA Vice City in the year it came out??? There was no other game in that genre even close to its level :b (maybe just Mafia)


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

People who are putting Portal on the list just have not played the series. Portal 2 is perhaps one of the best crafted games of all time. The writing was hilarious, voice acting was great, puzzles were challenging, and the game kept the player guessing. Portal 1 wasn't meant to be anything great, it just caught popularity. You can finish the game in under 4 hours. 

Also League of Legends is not overrated. The time it takes to master the small intricisies of the game is what keeps the game fresh, and the competitive scene thriving. Also its free2playand riot does a good job bringing community ideas and incorporating them into the game. 

There are a couple other games that people listed on here as being overrated which clearly aren't (I.e. Mario). Just remember a game isn't overrated simply because YOU don't like it. 

The real overrated belongs to the Call of Duty games and the Maddens which are rehashed money absorbing ****.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> There are a couple other games that people listed on here as being overrated which clearly aren't (I.e. Mario). Just remember a game isn't overrated simply because YOU don't like it.
> 
> The real overrated belongs to the Call of Duty games and the Maddens which are rehashed money absorbing ****.


How about you remember that everyone who uses the word 'overrated' is talking about their own opinion, obviously?? There's no such thing as universally overrated. It's all subjective. Just like what you considered to be overrated in your post.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

andreiuca said:


> Are you SURE you played GTA Vice City in the year it came out??? There was no other game in that genre even close to its level :b (maybe just Mafia)


I don't know if I played it the year it came out, but I suppose I just don't really like the genre to begin with.



Ignopius said:


> People who are putting Portal on the list just have not played the series. Portal 2 is perhaps one of the best crafted games of all time. The writing was hilarious, voice acting was great, puzzles were challenging, and the game kept the player guessing. Portal 1 wasn't meant to be anything great, it just caught popularity. You can finish the game in under 4 hours.


I also played portal. To be fair, I loved the multiplayer missions in Portal 2, and the writing is funny, but the game itself didn't keep me interested enough to finish.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

andreiuca said:


> Are you SURE you played GTA Vice City in the year it came out??? There was no other game in that genre even close to its level :b (maybe just Mafia)


Right? GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas were top tier around those days, and look how many imitation crime games were made soon after  GTA V is truly the overrated entry in the series, admitting it as a GTA fan.


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

Halo is up there, as was Bioshock Infinite.

It's plot made less sense than the time travel physics in The Terminator! That's a golden achievement!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Stormtalon said:


> Halo is up there, as was Bioshock Infinite.
> 
> It's plot made less sense than the time travel physics in The Terminator! That's a golden achievement!


Every Bioshock game for me...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Minecraft.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

The old Final Fantasies(10 and below) 

I mean I do love 6 and but boy most of them get overhyped by nostalgic fanboys. :/


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

ThisGirl15 said:


> The old Final Fantasies(10 and below)
> 
> I mean I do love 6 and but boy most of them get overhyped by nostalgic fanboys. :/


Can I inquire what you consider to be a *good* Final Fantasy?.... And if you've actually played all the FF's you are bad mouthing?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Every Halo after Halo 1


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Kiba said:


> Can I inquire what you consider to be a *good* Final Fantasy?.... And if you've actually played all the FF's you are bad mouthing?


I said in general a lot of the older ones are overrated. I never said they were bad games and I even said that FF6 is one of my favorite RPGs of all time.

However there are a lot of crazy fans who don't accept the fact that not everyone is going to agree with them and also like to badmouth other people who didn't find them enjoyable or are even given some constructive criticism. Another thing is when they like to say that they're all flawless when they're not in my opinion.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Call of Duty and League of Legends without question. Both have a massive appeal that I simply do not comprehend nor do I want to.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

RAGE (not even sure if it got that good ratings and reviews)

But to me, its just a turd.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Borderlands 2.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

GOURANGA said:


> Borderlands 2.


+1


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> RAGE (not even sure if it got that good ratings and reviews)
> 
> But to me, its just a turd.


I think if i remember right.... It was pretty much scoring 4/10's all around when it came out so i mean.... I don't think anyone one was particularly praising it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Kiba said:


> I think if i remember right.... It was pretty much scoring 4/10's all around when it came out so i mean.... I don't think anyone one was particularly praising it.


Rage is the Bethesda IP no one seems to care for much...


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

GOURANGA said:


> Rage is the Bethesda IP no one seems to care for much...


Well it wasn't a Bethesda game, They just published it along with Square Enix for the Japan launch. Id software developed it.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, well... uh... :flush


Kiba said:


> Well it wasn't a Bethesda game, They just published it along with Square Enix for the Japan launch. Id software developed it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

GOURANGA said:


> Oh, well... uh... :flush


Bethesda still probably financed a healthy portion of it so they still have some fault.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

ThisGirl15 said:


> I said in general a lot of the older ones are overrated. I never said they were bad games and I even said that FF6 is one of my favorite RPGs of all time.
> 
> However there are a lot of crazy fans who don't accept the fact that not everyone is going to agree with them and also like to badmouth other people who didn't find them enjoyable or are even given some constructive criticism. Another thing is when they like to say that they're all flawless when they're not in my opinion.


Ah, this struck a chord, lol, but I won't badmouth you. 

FF6 is not only one of my favorite RPG's of all time it is my favorite game of all time, but as big of a fan I am of the pre-10 FF games, I will admit that they are not flawless. In fact, I'm not a big fan of II or VIII personally and would probably put FFVIII in the overrated category if it wasn't for the fact that it's pretty much the most polarizing game in the series (people tend to either loathe it or love it).

I honestly never gave XII and XIII a chance, I immidiately hated the battle system because I'm an old fart and I long for turn-based battles.

I don't even know what my point is, lol, I guess I just wanted to talk some Final Fantasy on here.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Titanfall. I dont get why so many ppl think its so amazing. I bought it and played it for 2 days, havent touched it again since.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Bethesda still probably financed a healthy portion of it so they still have some fault.


Looking it up the game received generally positive reviews and favorable ratings... but if you look back at all the games that were released the same year as Rage(2011) it's really no wonder why the game was overshadowed.

Apparently the game was featured in two episodes of Breaking Bad lol...


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

GOURANGA said:


> Looking it up the game received generally positive reviews and favorable ratings... but if you look back at all the games that were released the same year as Rage(2011) it's really no wonder why the game was overshadowed.
> 
> Apparently the game was featured in two episodes of Breaking Bad lol...


:um are you ****ing kidding me? lol


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thedood said:


> Ah, this struck a chord, lol, but I won't badmouth you.
> 
> FF6 is not only one of my favorite RPG's of all time it is my favorite game of all time, but as big of a fan I am of the pre-10 FF games, I will admit that they are not flawless. In fact, I'm not a big fan of II or VIII personally and would probably put FFVIII in the overrated category if it wasn't for the fact that it's pretty much the most polarizing game in the series (people tend to either loathe it or love it).
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I like the series as a whole, I mostly mean the fans that are immature and bash others, I don't have any issue with someone who finds for example Final Fantasy 7 to be their favorite.

Meh I find the combat system in both old and new FF's to be boring. I'm not really into turn-based, but more into intense combat. However combat is probably the lowest thing for me in a game. I find story, characters, and an open world to be most important so FF works well.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but Final Fantasy is a mediocre franchise and easily the most overrated JRPG franchise ever. That includes the almighty greats like VI and VII. I never understood why people find cliché, emotionally forced writing to be "art" or whatever nonsense they spout. One thing that gets me is how people say all you ever do is mash X in FFXIII. Ironically enough, that's all I ever do in all of the older games. This is a franchise designed for the mainstream gamer, so they aren't going to be hard or take any real skill. 97% of the time, your strategy is either spam "attack" or "fire" until you win. That's what you get with poorly balanced battle mechanics.

Funny enough, I do consider myself a fan of the franchise, but the fanbase is the worst I've ever encountered and I can't stand people who are stuck in the past. For everything FFXIII gets criticized for, I can't help but feel the exact same way about the entire series as a whole. None of the games after IX or X or whatever number people want to label as the last good one killed the franchise or the JRPG genre. All they did was prove why the series isn't worth getting hyped about in the first place.


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

Any annual sports series. Madden, Fifa, NBA, etc..


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Every Batman game.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Angry Bird.... Think we can all agree on that one.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

arnie said:


> Every Halo after Halo 1


I wouldn't call Halo 4 overrated. It only sold so well because it was hyped to high heaven pre-release. 
The population plummeted.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> Probably because online shooters are popular and it was the first big game to come to the Xbox One.


ya titanfall is suppose to be "next gen" gaming or whatever and I am not impressed. But I love me some BF4. logged like almost 280 hours since the release of xbox one. I'm excited for Watch Dogs, that comes out next week I beleive.


----------



## The Blooding (Jul 1, 2013)

bluegc8 said:


> Titanfall. I dont get why so many ppl think its so amazing. I bought it and played it for 2 days, havent touched it again since.


Easy, because it was an Xbox exclusive. Sounds like you've fallen for the good old fanboy hype.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

The Blooding said:


> Easy, because it was an Xbox exclusive. Sounds like you've fallen for the good old fanboy hype.


but its also for PC.


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

I feel the first Assasin's Creed game was pretty overated. It was so frustrating to play. You could never jump to the ledge you wanted to. The beggars, and those crazy guys that push you, were just annoying as hell. There wasn't much to do in it either for a free roaming game. The second one and Black Flag I enjoy though.


----------



## The Blooding (Jul 1, 2013)

gorbulas said:


> but its also for PC.


It's still a console exclusive, and was essentially the Xbone's flagship game, so that was the main reason for the fake hype surrounding it. Make no mistake about it.

Also, despite the loyal fanbase for the platform, PC sales are slowing to a crawl. I bet most purchasers of the game didn't even know it was releaing on PC to be honest with you.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Can I add "indie platformers"? Pretty much all of them.

Jumping between platforms got boring in 1989.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

ThisGirl15 said:


> The old Final Fantasies(10 and below)
> 
> I mean I do love 6 and but boy most of them get overhyped by nostalgic fanboys. :/


I don't think they're overhyped as much as outdated. I had a different appreciation for them back in the day. To me, the storyline of those old final fantasies was everything, and it was on a different level than most of its peers of that time.

Following the success of FF7, American companies took notice and began incorporating that aspect into all of their games, RPGs or not. As much as I have nostalga for the old FFs, I came to prefer open-ended games to the traditional linear approach that FF always had.

Add to that the clunky, slow battle system of the old FFs, and they're a bit of a pain to get through for a lot of modern gamers. I haven't played any FF since XXII, but the changes they made modernize the battle system up until that point, didn't make it much more entertaining, though the story telling dropped off IMO.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ThunderChild said:


> I feel the first Assasin's Creed game was pretty overated. It was so frustrating to play. You could never jump to the ledge you wanted to. The beggars, and those crazy guys that push you, were just annoying as hell. There wasn't much to do in it either for a free roaming game. The second one and Black Flag I enjoy though.


The beggars were just the worst in that game. It was hard to get from city to city as well.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I was a bit confused when seeing all the GTA Vs mentioned, but then I checked Metacritic D: I thought I remembered the game getting tons of 8s, and it never really took off in any of my circles. I suppose if we're considering the Metacritic ratings and any expectations established from the rest of the series, it makes sense. Something I've been wondering is why RDR is held in such high esteem while neglecting how closely related (in generation and software) it is with GTA IV and GTA V. I need to refresh my memory on RDR.

I'm going to echo the mention of Borderlands 2. Both B2 and GTA V were great games, but it does feel as though some gamers haven't acknowledged just how cliche each are in *some* areas. Regardless, if a game is doing well it isn't overrated by some definitions.

I can't believe arnie mentioned every Halo after H1 :lol C'mon, Halo 3 did some pretty groundbreaking things with it's features (Forge, Theater Mode, Skill Based Matchmaking and then some), though I'm in no position to stand too firm on that one. Ultimately, an interesting mention.


----------



## BigStupidJellyfish (May 25, 2014)

ThunderChild said:


> I feel the first Assasin's Creed game was pretty overated. It was so frustrating to play. You could never jump to the ledge you wanted to. The beggars, and those crazy guys that push you, were just annoying as hell. There wasn't much to do in it either for a free roaming game. The second one and Black Flag I enjoy though.


I've tried playing a few of them but I could never really get into it. I just really hate the controls for that game. I'm not overly impressed with the story either. I keep feeling like I really could have liked it if they'd just done things a bit differently.


----------



## fiji (May 24, 2014)

bluegc8 said:


> Titanfall. I dont get why so many ppl think its so amazing. I bought it and played it for 2 days, havent touched it again since.


I got sick of it, and sold my copy on eBay after a week, but I still think it's an excellent game. There's absolutely nothing like it as a whole, with the mechs and parkour fighting. The gameplay mechanics are rock solid, maps are well done, and parkour has never felt so streamlined in a video game. At it's core, the shooting gameplay is quick draw call of duty, and some people simply don't like that or get sick of it quickly. That doesn't mean it's fundamentally bad. Similarly, I think Skyrim is incredibly boring, but I still think it's a tremendous, groundbreaking game that deserves all the accolades it received.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

gorbulas said:


> League of Legends


Thank God I'm not alone. To be fair I'm a casual player, so games that need ultimate perfection aren't fun or even considered games in my opinion.

Skyrim I have to say is overrated. I had a lot more fun in Oblivion for a zillion reasons that I won't list. I would have gladly traded in a dragon for 10 unique enemies. Dragons are overrated too. Give me a functioning co-op LAN Oblivion and I could play that forever with someone.

Dark Souls difficulty was overrated. The hardest part was avoiding those "point of no return" situations, like unique item drops or killing/attacking NPC's.

Portal. :hide


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

Uncharted, Persona 3, Assassin's Creed and Skyrim.

A friend of mine plays Uncharted and Persona obsessively and I watched him play for a few hours. Do not understand why he liked either of them tbh. Persona is like going through high school all over again and why would I wanna do that? I'd rather play Sims, trap them in a small room without windows and make earthquakes happen. Sims is more entertaining than those games ngl.

I could never get into Assassin's Creed because of the controls. The freaking controls killed it for me. My best friend ADORES the game and I just want the series to end.

Skyrim is awesome for the first hours but once you beat everything it becomes soooooooooo boring and it really is very over-rated. I love Skyrim because it was the first game I ever played in the Elder Scrolls Series (came late to the party =X) so it has a special place in my heart. But just no. I can't play it anymore it's too boring now for me after finishing everything and not being able to play with someone else. If there was co-op it would make it more interesting (and there is no way I will pay the ridiculous amount for ESO, plus I've heard it's not worth it in the long run).

Also, hate to say it, but Kingdom Heart series. This is coming from a huge Disney nerd too but I despise it. I don't understand why it's so popular at all =/. I've seen playthroughs and had obsessed friends and I just don't understand. Of course it might have been my friends who ruined me on the game but *shrugs* idk.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Watch Dogs and Battlefield 4.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

LoL. I will never understand why it's so popular.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Princess Gustopher said:


> Also, hate to say it, but Kingdom Heart series. This is coming from a huge Disney nerd too but I despise it. I don't understand why it's so popular at all =/. I've seen playthroughs and had obsessed friends and I just don't understand. Of course it might have been my friends who ruined me on the game but *shrugs* idk.


 I love Kingdom Hearts and even I understand why people think it's overrated. It has an interesting premise, but you can't follow the whole plot because it's so damn confusing.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Princess Gustopher said:


> Uncharted, Persona 3, Assassin's Creed and Skyrim.
> 
> A friend of mine plays Uncharted and Persona obsessively and I watched him play for a few hours. Do not understand why he liked either of them tbh. Persona is like going through high school all over again and why would I wanna do that? I'd rather play Sims, trap them in a small room without windows and make earthquakes happen. Sims is more entertaining than those games ngl.
> 
> ...


I agree with the bold part 100%. I pre-ordered Skyrim and got it Day 1. I played the heck out of it on the PS3, but then I got bored quick so I got it for the PC. The only reason I play it now is because of mods, I would never go back to the vanilla version of Skyrim. After the main quest and the few really fun side quests were done (along with the guild ones as well), it really just turned into a "Go to this cave, fetch me this item, bring it back to me, and I'll award you with something".


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

League of Legends
Every Mario Game
Diablo
Gears of War
Madden
Angry Birds
Final Fantasy (It's decent but way overrated)


----------

